# computer start up time



## Ian.B (Oct 5, 2016)

will a computer take longer to start up if there are [lots of ??] buttons in the bottom taskbar or lots of stuff on the desk top?  

Cheers; thanks for reading


----------



## tspear (Oct 5, 2016)

Icons on the taskbar which are not running will have negligible impact on startup. The OS is just loading a simple image and the associated properties.
Desktop icons can require more processing, and therefore will add some additional startup. But this should be fairly insignificant, I would guess one or two page reads per item on the desktop.


----------



## Ian.B (Oct 5, 2016)

thanks Tim


----------

